# Wellco Hiker Boots



## S.R.Holmes (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi,My 1st Thread Anyone have any Ratings on the Wellco boots.I have used a lot of Belleville Boots and love them,Like the looks of the Wellco's


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2011)

You are a big bag of fail.

Read this  https://shadowspear.com/vb/pages/info/  and start over before you get totally lambasted for being a Failure to Follow simple Instructions.

You have made Strikes one and two....   the Admins and mods are not going to be as kind as me.

Move out smartly and comply.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi S.R., welcome to the site.  I see you tried to do an intro in your profile page, that's not quite what we're looking for.  Follow the instructions and start an intro thread in the appropriate forum and I'll re-open this one.  Also, unless English is a second language, it might be good for you to tighten up your grammar and sentence structure.  People will tend to take you more seriously that way.  Good luck.


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to move this to the Gear section.....


----------

